

A Social Coding Experiment - sricola
https://github.com/sricola/socode

======
moxie
Disappointed that someone hasn't already slipped in:

exec
requests.get('[http://http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fun_harmless_social_con...](http://http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fun_harmless_social_content)).content

------
quaz3l
I'm interested in where this goes, if it goes anywhere. Seems like a cool
concept, but only if the functions interact, and build upon one and other, not
just print "Hi this is quaz3l! I defined a variable!".

~~~
ams6110
Taken to its logical conclusion, it will produce Emacs.

~~~
zackelan
I hope no one adds the 'M-x skynet' mode, or we're all screwed.

~~~
danbruc
But we need of course C-x M-c M-butterfly [1].

[1] <http://xkcd.com/378/>

~~~
LowKarmaAccount
Emacs has included M-x butterfly since version 23.1 [1]

[1] <http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/NEWS.23.1>

------
daGrevis
[https://github.com/daGrevis/socode/commit/03b9332aa997331e72...](https://github.com/daGrevis/socode/commit/03b9332aa997331e726ec5f8ec794b522808aec5)

------
zgohr
I can say I was initially not convinced this would take off. 175 pull requests
later I've changed my tune. Now that we know there is a large talent pool
interested in such a task, I wonder how much structure could be added before
interest starts to subside. Surely something fantastic could come of this, but
we just proved it needs a bit more direction.

------
niggler
sadly after 65 commits no one fixed the typo:

<https://github.com/sricola/socode/blob/master/socode.py#L5>

    
    
        #       - Add a funtion with your github name as its name.
    

that 'funtion' should be 'function'

~~~
markdown
> sadly...

Did that really make you sad?

------
joetech
This cannot end well.

------
nicklovescode
Someone should make a function that mines a trivial amount of bitcoin

~~~
livnev
Unfortunately that's not really feasible without being part of a Mining pool:
it simply takes too long until you make a block.

[1](bitcoin mining is granular and not continuous
<https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_Pool>)

------
quarterto
[https://github.com/sricola/socode/commit/e8161e74a27d194c91f...](https://github.com/sricola/socode/commit/e8161e74a27d194c91f60bd541d46e4f983e0f19)

------
jspash
What, no tests!? Just kidding. We don't need no stinkin tests.

------
felipelalli

      File "./socode.py", line 297
        print ', '.join(contributors_list) 
        ^

IndentationError: unexpected indent

~~~
DanielN
yeah, choosing to do this in python might not have been the best idea.

~~~
felipelalli
yes :(

------
solox3
Disappointed that people with numeric usernames cannot participate because
numbers are not function names.

~~~
HoLyVieR
Nothing stops you from prefixing your function with an underscore.

------
Yhippa
I've never used Python but looking through the code I think I'm starting to
pick it up a little bit.

------
dsyph3r
Think this maybe the first repo I've seen with more forks (224) than stars
(132)

------
sricola
anyone want to help with the merges? hit me up - sri [dot] umd [at] gmail

------
fidz
The first time i have my pull request approved on Github. LOL

------
adito
And lisp will be there

~~~
Danieru
I hope so. Once I'm done my exam I plan to add a super small lisp interpreter.

------
undershirt
Is it possible to give everyone push access?

~~~
sricola
I just pinged github/twitterverse to see if they have any ideas.

~~~
wulczer
Create a new GitHub account, give it write access to the repo, generate a
fresh RSA keypair, post the private key.

------
matiasb
a lot of open pull requests...

~~~
sricola
could use some help, want to pitch in and help? I'll make you an admin.

